# moving to mexico



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello all, was wondering about people who moved to Mexico. Do you take your things to Mexico? Moving van, move it yourself (U haul) or just start w/ nothing & buy there? Any one used a moving Company to move? what was the cost? I could leave most of my furnishings but want to bring personal items. Audio gear, electronics, computers, record collections,some antiques, etc...THX


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Your questions indicate that you are at the starting point and need to do much research before going further on this project.

But, just as a starter answer: Some people come with nothing but a suitcase. Others hire a moving van and bring it all. Your choice. Moving vans are expensive and there's plenty of home furnishings, from refrigerators to new and used sofas right here.
When I moved, we arrived with of pickup truck of essentials and the large objects we eventually wanted left in storage until we were settled in a house several months later.

I suggest you contact the Mexican consulate nearest your home and ask questions. Lots of them.
Find out about a list of things that your can bring on a "menage de casa".
Senor Google can be of help in getting questions answered.

Good luck, and have patience.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

U-haul doesn't work - you are not allowed to take the truck into Mexico. The insurance you will have on the truck won't cover it and Mexico (NAFTA rules) won't allow it to enter. You can use a U-Haul to move your stuff to the border, put it in storage and come back for it later with a Mexican truck if you can find one to rent or buy something. 

If you own a truck in the US different rules apply than for rentals - I think there's still a size limit, but I'm not sure how big you can go. Pickups and vans and small trailers work. That path involves getting something called a TIP (temporary import permit) for the truck and taking it back to the US later.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Moving companies are more expensive than shipping lines so that is one way to save some money.. In Yucatan could you shop via container from NY?
When we came I inventoried all items I thought I wanted to ship and marked all the boxes and I left everything in storage in California then 3 months later I flew back sold what I did not want and ship via freight to Laredo where a Mexican company picked it up .. 
Since you are going to Merida I would look into shipping a container to Progresso, it do not know if that is possible.. the big port is Vera Cruz but that is still a long way away..You would need to clear customs in Vera Cruz ..be aware that past a certain number of day the container on the dock there are demurrage fees per day. It pays to organize a broker ahead of time and give me all the papers ahead of time so everything is ready to clear by the time the container arrives. Then I would think the broker could have the shipment picked up from Vera Cruz .. 
The idea of course would be to be able to ship to Progreso..
Ask on a board down there, people in Merida should be able to help you and tell you what they did..
If you have less than a container (40F) load work with a freight consolidator and a broker.. or better come with one suitcase..


----------



## CasaColibri (Jul 5, 2017)

20 years ago before moving here, I bought an old pick-up and one of those lawn trailers. I brought almost EVERYTHING, including my grand piano. I had the necessary letter of intent to hire that was supposed to allow me to bring one load of household goods. At the border, my husband and I were required to UNLOAD everything. I sat there near tears in the midst of all my worldly possessions I had no idea! They allowed us to bring everything in without charge, though. What I had so carefully packed over three days back in Florida, we squashed willy-nilly back into the truck and trailer. I left behind a few small pieces of furniture sitting on the hot pavement. About 20km down the road, there was ANOTHER checkpoint. They wanted us to unload everything AGAIN. At that point, my husband, who spoke fluent Spanish, stepped behind the trailer and paid "la mordida". Although this introduction to Mexico was surreal, I'm happy to this day we moved here. I'll never go back! P.S. I believe conditions have improved considerably at the border since then. Also, furniture and household goods are easy to buy here. There are Costcos and Walmarts, Office Depots and BestBuys. Bring your special things, mementos, hi-tech necessities (In general, the cost of electronics run higher than in the U.S.) All else is available.


----------



## Sirpete (Jun 25, 2017)

I came with what I could fit in a suitcase and a couple of duffle bags on the plane.

Yes, when I return to Canada for a visit, I am come back with still more stuff that I have a hard time finding here but they are small things, likes darts, spices, etc.
When friends come to visit, they get a list of stuff to bring as well.

I have found that over the years when I moved, somethings got boxed and several years later, they were still in the same boxes. And I wonder why I held onto them. I still have about 5 boxes of stuff stored with my sister-in-law of pictures, documents and small knick-nats. Probable next time I go back, they will be downsized to 2 boxes. A lot of stuff was given to my kids. Might as well get it now, than wait for me to die.

Looking back, things and objects I thought were important then, don't seem as important now.

I am living a simpler life now with less clutter and possessions.

TTFN
Kirby


----------

